# Not your average corsa-c - Photoshoot



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Just finished doing some edits on some pics i took tonight of a mates corsa, such an awsome car.
As always i was pretty disapointed at the pics when i uploaded them, they looked so much better on the camera, but ive edited them to try and make them look like they did on the camera lol.
(sorry for so many pics, ive copied this from another forum)






























































































































































































www.bradmole.co.uk


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice that mate, what lump is in there? 1.8 with dbilas turbo?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pics Brad

just had a look at your site some good photos mate, where are the landscape ones from


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice car, I love the mods he's done as they're not OTT and it has the power to match by the looks of it!

What's going on with the paint in a lot of the photos though? It sort of 'fades' towards the edges of your images. Is it because of the light setup you were using? It's fairly evident in the 4th photo especially.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Not my cup of tea but it certainly a well presented motor alot of time and attention has obviously gone into it, fair play


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks well done mate - and some good phots :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

not a great fan of the car but you managed to get soem good shots my fav is


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice shots mate, Goona splitter needs trimming though IMO


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

rushy said:


> Nice that mate, what lump is in there? 1.8 with dbilas turbo?


its a Z20LET, 2 litre turbo engine from an astra gsi



mteam said:


> Nice pics Brad
> 
> just had a look at your site some good photos mate, where are the landscape ones from


cheers mate, the lanscape ones were taken in benidorm, december 2008



Lloyd71 said:


> Very nice car, I love the mods he's done as they're not OTT and it has the power to match by the looks of it!
> 
> What's going on with the paint in a lot of the photos though? It sort of 'fades' towards the edges of your images. Is it because of the light setup you were using? It's fairly evident in the 4th photo especially.


i think its the light setup i used, as i had an external flash on it gives a very unusual effect.

oh and thanks for everyone elses comments, really appreciated


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

brad mole said:


> cheers mate, the lanscape ones were taken in benidorm, december 2008


I thought it was benidorm haven't been for about 15 years so wasn't sure

some nice pics Brad


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the site mate, simple, uncomplicated and well presented.

My faves are the urbex ones, are you on 28DL?

I did some shots of my bike a year ago and tried to combine urbex and transport!!










Good shots mate:thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> I love the site mate, simple, uncomplicated and well presented.
> 
> My faves are the urbex ones, are you on 28DL?
> 
> ...


cheers, yeah im on 28DL but dont post much, ive always wanted to do a car photoshoot in a run down place, but need my car looking how i want it first lol


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Very nice. Modded but without being OTT. To the casual observer its just another Corsa but the good stuff is under the bonnet. Bet its a real wolf in sheeps clothing and goes like hell too. Definately my kind of motor.:thumb:

mke


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> Not my cup of tea but it certainly a well presented motor alot of time and attention has obviously gone into it, fair play


Same here, but the colour is loverly...:thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shots, the Magic Tree ruins a lot of them for me though.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

brad mole said:


> cheers, yeah im on 28DL but dont post much, ive always wanted to do a car photoshoot in a run down place, but need my car looking how i want it first lol


Any pics of your motor mate??? What you driving?

Nice site.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

golf548 said:


> Any pics of your motor mate??? What you driving?
> 
> Nice site.


cheers, im just driving a little polo 1.4 lol, pretty much standard but in a few days i should have coilovers and new wheels on. the only pics i have of it really...


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats looks awesome mate. 2.0 turbo? bet that goes well and surprises a few people :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Tastefully done!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

brad mole said:


> cheers, im just driving a little polo 1.4 lol, pretty much standard but in a few days i should have coilovers and new wheels on. the only pics i have of it really...


BBS LM'S ??????


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

dps1973 said:


> Thats looks awesome mate. 2.0 turbo? bet that goes well and surprises a few people :thumb:


yeah, i havent been in it like, but it is fast as fook lol



golf548 said:


> BBS LM'S ??????


ive just got some vw bora wheels to go on for now like, see what they look like and probably use them as winters until i find some decent ones


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

brad mole said:


> yeah, i havent been in it like, but it is fast as fook lol
> 
> ive just got some vw bora wheels to go on for now like, see what they look like and probably use them as winters until i find some decent ones


Nice little motors those polo's....are u a bit of a veedub man?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

See this car quite a bit. Nice little sleeper.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

golf548 said:


> Nice little motors those polo's....are u a bit of a veedub man?


i am indeed, well ive only had it a few month but im all for veedubs like


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

golf548 said:


> BBS LM'S ??????


great photos what lighting did you use?


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

stink said:


> great photos what lighting did you use?


for my pics i used a nikon SB-600 speedlight mounted on top of the camera and bounced it off the ceiling


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

brad mole said:


> for my pics i used a nikon SB-600 speedlight mounted on top of the camera and bounced it off the ceiling


i need a canon spped lite! so bad haha safe


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

brad mole said:


>


I like it, the front end looks very tidy, kind of mk6 golf'ish being A black.band:thumb:

May I ask, why on gods earth has he not uprated the rear brakes from drums to discs if its running a 2.0T astra gsi engine........Not informed the insurance maybe


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Jace said:


> I like it, the front end looks very tidy, kind of mk6 golf'ish being A black.band:thumb:
> 
> May I ask, why on gods earth has he not uprated the rear brakes from drums to discs if its running a 2.0T astra gsi engine........Not informed the insurance maybe


i suggested it to him but he seems in no rush to find a 1.8 SRI rear beam lol, they are pretty hard to come by so i think hes just hanging around for one to come up maybe?


----------

